
Upgrading the OS X Dock - bytedude
https://www.bytedude.com/upgrading-the-osx-dock/
======
stephenr
Sorry “dude” but you lost me at “ you don’t actually know what you want”.

 _You_ can’t possibly know what _I_ want.

